# Peacock Bass Pics



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I decided to play around a bit with HareBall's camera again and post up some more pics. I took the advice of many and even changed the bulb in the metal halide to a 5500K as to bring out more of their "natural" colors!

Thanks everyone for your input and advice!

Enjoy!









*Headwound: the competition for food is fierce! *


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

excellent fish you have...what type of food do you feed them?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Peek-A-Boo


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Nutrient reduction


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

thePACK said:


> excellent fish you have...what type of food do you feed them?


 Thanks man!

I feed them nothing but live feeders fishes of various species.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the driftwood you have in there is awesome. Great powerful fish. It would be great if you could get a more perspective shot on that to demonstrate its actual size; I understand your specimens are about 25" long each


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I understand your specimens are about 25" long each


 those fish are here at my house. the ones your looking at are at brians house and are in the 14"-17" range I believe.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

those are sweet man









i pbass always remind me of a school bus


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Is that corn growing out of that tank?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Kory said:


> Is that corn growing out of that tank?


























No, that would be Bamboo, LOL!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol I swear it looked like corn man


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

mmmm pineapple


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Kory said:


> lol I swear it looked like corn man :laugh:


 I dunno man, I nearly fell off the bed after reading that. That was pretty funny!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how many do you have and how many gallons are they in


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

amazing quality of pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a bit dark but yeah, definitely still great pics. i love the big driftwood pieces in there


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I want to see them eating Caribas. well! I think that is what I read in a post. right?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Novato said:


> I want to see them eating Caribas. well! I think that is what I read in a post. right?


 correct. any cariba they were better off dead were feed to the big cichla. they were no match at thier size.


----------

